# "Tail Spin Braceletes" - has anyone ordered one before?



## brandilion (Aug 23, 2010)

I haven't ordered from them. I do like their site and love how they say to get hair from different areas (I'm sure so they can braid the colors together, so it looks more varigated). I like the charms they offer, but like you said, their prices are steeeep!
There are a couple of people on this forum who do similar bracelets for way cheaper. Look in the For Sale section & search "Braided Memories" by CowgirlsR4Ever30. Her bracelets are about $30 I think. I haven't bought any of hers, either, but think I will for Christmas gifts. Might be a similar option for less than half price.


----------



## brandilion (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry, I should clarify. Look in this forum on the "Tack & Equipment Classifieds" section for Braided Memories.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've used "Horsefly Designs" and "Lame Horse Hollow" for my jewelry. Both are on Facebook and considerably cheaper!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I know there is a member on this forum doing the exact same style jewellery with your own horses hair for half the price. She does great work 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MandiMal (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! I will definitely check out all the places y'all named. I just feel like I need to "shop around" to get the best product, not only because of the money, but because this bracelet will be very special to me.
Thanks again!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I've used this lady before and was overall satisfied with the experience: High Hopes Designs - Custom Horsehair Jewelry


----------

